# Encapsulated Citric Acid: Summer Sausage



## wohlfie (Feb 18, 2018)

I have been reading about adding ECA to lower the ph during smoking. As I understand it, the encapsulation breaks down with the heat and releases the citric acid.

So...can someone explain how multiple websites also say ECC as as a “cure accelerator”, reducing the cure time? If it hasn’t been released till smoking temps, how can it speed up curing in the refrigerator?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 18, 2018)

I have not seen ECA as a cure accelerator.

This citric acid is coated with hydrogenated vegetable oil which will melt and release into the meat product at 150° F.

Used to give certain products such as summer sausage and snack sticks their distinctive tang without going through a lengthy fermentation cycle.

Suggested usage for this purpose is 3 oz. for 25 lb. of meat. Encapsulated citric acid should be added near the end of the processing cycle as not to rupture the capsules during the mixing cycle. During processing the encapsulated citric acid is inactive until the temperature reaches 150° F. and then the capsule is melted releasing the citric acid into the product.

Once released a decrease in pH is achieved resulting in the distinctive "tang" associated with reduced pH products.


----------



## wohlfie (Feb 18, 2018)

nepas - one example From the “Walton’s Learning Center”:
*WHAT ARE OTHER BENEFITS OF ENCAPSULATED CITRIC ACID?*
One of the big benefits that we already covered is a decreased cook time, but we also get some other general benefits of having a lower pH in cured sausages. By lowering the pH of the meat product and increasing the acidity, we will change the flavor of the meat or sausage and give it that tangy flavor many people associate with meat snacks like summer sausage or snack sticks. A lower pH will also help us enhance a meat product’s shelf-life. By reaching a certain pH level, we can attempt to even create a shelf-stable product (shelf-stability can also partially be dependent upon a product’s water activity). Encapsulated Citric Acid is also going to help control bacteria growth, and prevent pathogens or other microorganisms from growing by creating an environment in the sausage that is unfavorable for growth. *Lastly, it will also act as a cure accelerator, which decreases the required hold time of a sausage before or during thermal processing, and it speeds up the conversion of nitrites into nitric oxide which is what gives cured meats their pink tinted color and cured meat flavor.*


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 18, 2018)

Ascorbic acid (non encapsulated) is a cure accelerator. It is not the same as ECA and the two are not interchangeable.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 18, 2018)

Cure #1 (sodium Nitrite) starts to break down from NO2 to NO at about 130*. The NO grabs onto the myoglobin and this turns the meat pink. If the ECA does not release the citric acid until 150*, I do not see it helping this process.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 18, 2018)

From Walton's site:
Encapsulated Citric Acid...


> If neither is cure accelerator is available, you can also take 1 oz of encapsulated citric acid and melt the acid in hot water then add to meat.



It has to be free ascorbic acid to act as a cure accelerator.

https://www.waltonsinc.com/encapsulated-citric-acid


----------



## daveomak (Feb 18, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHA !!!!!!!!!   1st loser again...   (2nd place).....
If less than 12 ounces per 100 lb of meat (or 3 oz per 25 lb of meat) is used, also add a cure accelerator like Smoked Meat Stabilizer or Sodium Erythorbate. If neither is cure accelerator is available, you can also take 1 oz of encapsulated citric acid and melt the acid in hot water then add to meat.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 18, 2018)

:D


----------



## motocrash (Feb 18, 2018)

Can't teach an old dog new tricks 'cause he knows them all


----------

